# Toum - Lebanese Garlic Spread



## stinemates (Dec 28, 2006)

Last night was the first night I tried this delicious treat, and I followed the general description from Wikipedia: Toum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia .

Doing it the standard Lebanese way was quite a workout on my mortar and pestle, and I daresay the end result heavily depends on the quality of the oil you are using.

I figured for this dish I would use my $5/500mL Extra Virgin OO, that tastes delicious but has a nasty bite for an after taste, since I would be using it to cook with. I soon realized, though, that it might taste good on bread and had my wife try it about midway through. The bite was unbearable, so I started using my really fine olive oil from Australia. That changed things considerably, but as far as I was concerned, it wasn't dipping material this time around.

So, I threw it on top of a Tri Tip and ended up with:






_(note: meat must be cooked all the way through because my wife is pregnant.. the center was a bit pinker for me!)

_I urge everyone to try it, it was certainly delicious!


----------

